# Better Food than Proplan for the same price?



## lkhorseplay1 (Jul 8, 2011)

My mom feeds ProPlan and the dogs seem to do fine on it (I know it is a poor quality food). The biggest problem is she lives in a very small town and its hard to get any food (and she goes through a lot feeding 3 danes). Another problem is they are picky eaters...I've brought over some higher quality kibble and they don't seem to eat it very well. Even if the local pet store, which carries some decent brands happens to have something one time, doesn't mean they will have it the next, but I suppose we could put something on order. So, my question is, is there a better quality food comparable in price to ProPlan? (She generally pays $38.99 for a 35lb bag). Thanks in advance!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Fromm gold


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

With 3 Danes how many bags is she going through a month? How much is she feeding each dog a day? In order to really compare a good quality food for what she is paying we need the whole picture as a lot of highr quality foods, they would be fed much less and in that thinking she could pay more for a bag that would last her much longer.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I would agree on Fromm Classic or Gold line. On MrChewy, I believe the Fromm Classic 35lb bag is $38 or something like that.


----------



## lkhorseplay1 (Jul 8, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> With 3 Danes how many bags is she going through a month? How much is she feeding each dog a day? In order to really compare a good quality food for what she is paying we need the whole picture as a lot of highr quality foods, they would be fed much less and in that thinking she could pay more for a bag that would last her much longer.


I want to say she goes through a 35lb bag in a little more than a week. I've fed them before and I want to say they might get 3 1/2 cups at a feeding (plus a little canned food) twice a day, so they each probably get 6-7 cups a day or so. (A little less for the older girl). I have told her that they need "less" of the quality stuff, but I don't see going down to two cups at a feeding. She's afraid they are going to get hungry.

Meggels, thank you for the suggestion!
Jackson's mom- just checked and it is only $36.99. Seems like a good quality food. And 15% off today, unfortunately they are out of stock!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

lkhorseplay1 said:


> I want to say she goes through a 35lb bag in a little more than a week. I've fed them before and I want to say they might get 3 1/2 cups at a feeding (plus a little canned food) twice a day, so they each probably get 6-7 cups a day or so. (A little less for the older girl). I have told her that they need "less" of the quality stuff, but I don't see going down to two cups at a feeding. She's afraid they are going to get hungry.
> 
> Meggels, thank you for the suggestion!
> Jackson's mom- just checked and it is only $36.99. Seems like a good quality food. And 15% off today, unfortunately they are out of stock!


I am willing to bet you will break even or come out ahead by buying something calorie dense, such as EVO Turkey / Chicken, as you will feed fewer total cups per day, feed considerably fewer carbs (hopefully saving in future vet bills), and possibly end up with exceptionally good looking shiny coats.

ETA: Also, another way to save money would be to consider substituting fresh meat and / or RMB's for the canned food. For example, say you included things like raw eggs, beef heart, pork heart, chicken backs, etc.


----------



## lkhorseplay1 (Jul 8, 2011)

tem sat- From my very basic understanding of raw diets, I thought it wasn't a good idea to feed raw along with a kibble? (Something about them being digested differently) IS this true?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The first thing I can think of is Taste Of the Wild.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

lkhorseplay1 said:


> tem sat- From my very basic understanding of raw diets, I thought it wasn't a good idea to feed raw along with a kibble? (Something about them being digested differently) IS this true?


When I fed kibble, I would feed boneless raw + Acana kibble on kibble days and RMB's exclusively (bone-in raw) on PMR days. That is where I felt, after researching, the difference you describe applied. My Doxie handled everything perfectly with zero issues.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Nutrisource is my suggestion. I wouldn't feed Taste of The Wild because of the Diamond recalls.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Fromm gold or classic, Nutrisource, Annamaet grain inclusive


----------

